# Domain Transfer Help: ICANN Require Final Approval Email?



## bradlm (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone know if ICANN requires the loosing registrar to provide a final approve/reject email after the approval and authcodes have been provided and completed with the new registrar?

I am accustom to this with all transfers, but a Tucows reseller, StartLogic, is being VERY difficult to release a domain. They disconnected during live-chat. On the phone, they proclaimed (Brandon), a domain can't be transferred within 10 days of renewal. I've never heard of that.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Repointing the DNS can take a few days.... 10 is a little much but I wouldn't expect it to be done in less then 2.

Not sure if domain renewal is tied to a similar rate due to webcrawlers or if they specify so in their T&C....

What I would do is give that a good read then call them up and request additional information...

I see no reason why this could not be done in less than 5 days.


----------



## bradlm (Aug 5, 2010)

Laxer, thanks, but this isn't related to DNS, rather domain transfer to a different registrar.

I did finally get the domain transferred same day. They'll all tell you 5-7 days for a transfer, but it can typically be done same day. I filed a complaint with ICANN and Tucows, the real registrar as opposed to the reseller.

Hate knock-off registrars.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry, I thought you were wanting to repoint the domain not transfer it.

My fault I misinterpreted you.Yes you are correct with that most hosts prefer that it take a week or so to transfer...

If you want it done faster contact your new host and have them request the information from the old.

Glad you were able to get things figure out.

Thanks for the follow up :wave:


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
I think you have to wait for sometime because this process requires some time. Other than that, get in touch with the hosting company via mail to get any information regarding your site within time.

All the best.


----------

